# Java Array unbekannter grösse



## dadevelopa (11. August 2004)

Hallo, 
ich möchte ein 2-Dimensionales Array in Java erstellen, das problem: ich weiss zu beginn nur, das auf der x-Koordinate 2 Felder existieren müssen, jedoch nicht, wie viele ienträge später in das Array gemacht werden...

Wie also, deklariere ich ein Array, von welchem ich nicht weiss, wie gross das es wird, und wie fülle ich anschliessend die Daten ab?

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Snape (11. August 2004)

Tach,
entweder du zählst vorher wie viele Einträge Du brauchst und dimensionierst das Array entsprechend, oder Du benutzt ein anderes Konstrukt. ArrayList, HashMap, eigene Klasse, je nachdem.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

siehe:


```
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.Random;

/**
 * @author Administrator
 * http://www.tutorials.de
 */
public class VarArray {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		int[][] array;

		List list = new ArrayList();

		Random r = new Random();
		//Zahl zwischen 0 und 50 generieren
		int maxElements = r.nextInt(50);

		//Elemente in die Liste packen
		for (int i = 0; i < maxElements; i++) {
			list.add(new int[] { i, i });
		}

		//Array passender Größe bauen
		array = new int[list.size()][2];

		//Array befüllen
		for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
			array[i] = (int[])list.get(i);
		}
		
		//Ausgeben...
		for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++){
			for(int j = 0; j <array[i].length; j++){
				System.out.print( array[i][j] + " ");
			}
			System.out.println();
		}

	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

